# Who was/were your role models growing up?



## Ares (Mar 8, 2016)

Growing up, or as an adult, who did you look up to, or strive to be like?

For me, it was my grandfather, and Bruce Lee. I grew up not understanding his philosophies and just liking his fights. I realize now both were incredibly moral and powerful people.

Apologies if this is already a thread.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 8, 2016)

Paul Aussaresses (whom I got to be introduced to), Jacques Massu, Marcel Bigeard. Their country's gone, sadly. Maybe that's the punchline.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 8, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> They lost 70,000 fighting Ho and Giap for 8 years...



No, politicians did. You know, like the ones you're about to vote for..? That crowd? Those guys?

Yeah...


----------



## Raptor (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm still growing up, but my two biggest role models as of this moment (and I don't see it changing anytime soon) would have to be my grandpa and my flight instructor (he is more than just a flight instructor to me, though).
My grandpa helped raise me and he was the one who taught me my morals (and much more) and would play sports with me when I was little. To keep it short, if there is any one person in the world I do not want to disappoint, it's him and whenever I do disappoint him in some way (however slight), it's the closest thing to a crushed soul I've ever felt.
My flight instructor is a close friend of mine who has also taught me quite a bit and helped me out some, too. He's also someone I could just sit down and listen to him talk about the experiences he's had in life for hours and never get bored.
Unfortunately, I do not get to see either of them as much as I used to.


----------



## AWP (Mar 9, 2016)

Role models....LOL. I found out later, almost 20 years in one case, that one was a fraud and another's an asshole. I guess kids need someone to look up to, but don't be surprised if they disappoint you when you're older. Some things are just an illusion.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 9, 2016)

My pop. Former US Paratrooper and medic in nam. Then he did time as a DS at Ft. Dix where I was born. Then he got out in 76 after I was born. Got a job with Philly's bus system. Blizzard of 81, he was working overtime. Ended up getting electrocuted and to this day, 79 surgeries. Will probably be in wheel chair from effects of electricity. He fights through it every day. I remember being in school. He would still make it to spelling bees, band concerts, JROTC events ehile putting on a good face while suffering. He made basic training graduating, driving to Bragg after I destroyed my ankle in 95 on a jump. Pops was and is my role model. He's not perfect but who is...

M.


----------



## Scubadew (Mar 9, 2016)

The OEF/OIF dudes out there slinging before I even graduated high school.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 9, 2016)

I suppose from an LE view is would have to be my "uncle" who is actually not an uncle but a close family friend. He was a cop for 24 years and started in the early 70s so was an old school cop. He was always about community engagement. If he saw you doing something stupid he'd tell you to knock it off or that he'd be back in 10 minutes and you'd better be at home. If he came back and you were still at it he'd arrest you, mainly for being stupid and not heeding a heads up. Especially in a rural town this creates an enormous amount of goodwill. 

I also took from him not to be a dick first and to let the person you're dealing with decide how you'll treat them. Be polite first (obviously situation dependent) and escalate it as needed. No point being a cunt for the sake of it- that guy you're being a cunt to might decide that the bit of info he's heard isn't worth handing over down the line. You never know.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 9, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> No, politicians did. You know, like the ones you're about to vote for..? That crowd? Those guys?
> 
> Yeah...



I meant France, Frank, (i.e. the politicians), not the soldiers, but I didn't make that clear and I apologize. Your role models were outstanding soldiers and officers.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 9, 2016)

My dad died when I was 8, but my neighbor, a teacher at the local HS, had a son about my age (still does), and he took me under his wing.  He was also retired Army, almost all of his service in SF.  He and another gentleman, friend of the family, taught me how to be a man.


----------



## poison (Mar 9, 2016)

Hannah Senesh, among others. I did some training on the kibbutz she lived on, and it was really cool when I found out, half-way through, that it was her kibbutz, they had a museum on her there.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> that one was a fraud and another's an asshole.



Could it have been in Florida?


----------



## lushooter (Mar 9, 2016)

The most all around influential was probably my step dad. Listening to him growing up is what had me dead set from a young age on enlisting. Always there to offer advice or help, but let me try things my way whether that meant I succeeded or fell on my face. Either way, I learned. He was the one who when I hit a rough patch in life and was still trying to figure out where I wanted to go from there that told me to go after what he knew it was I really wanted to pursue. On the track I am thanks to him.

Outside of that though? More people than I can count. There are so many people I've talked to who have traits that are worth emulating. Their knowledge, skill, drive, passion, etc. for whatever it is that they love to do. They're all folks that inspire me to work just a little harder at what it is I do, so I can be better at it down the road.


----------



## CDG (Mar 9, 2016)

@amlove21 

I dressed my first PJ mannequin up to look just like him.


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 9, 2016)

The Mercury Seven.


----------



## AWP (Mar 9, 2016)

CDG said:


> @amlove21
> 
> I dressed my first PJ mannequin up to look just like him.



Post of the Day


----------



## medicchick (Mar 9, 2016)

CDG said:


> @amlove21
> 
> I dressed my first PJ mannequin up to look just like him.


A mannequin is not the same as a blow up doll.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 9, 2016)

My Grandfather. He immigrated to the US from Italy alone, at the age of 12. His dad was a State Policeman, and some how grandpa was one step above slave in an olive orchard. After a year, he could tell which ships were headed to the USA. He became a stowaway on a steel hulled three masted sailing vessel. He got caught after a day at sea, and wound up doing climbs up to the topsails in good and bad weather. He also would get duty as cabin boy. His plan fell apart. The ship went to Cuba, not the US. Grandpa stayed on the ship for a couple of Italy -Cuba runs, before he jumped ship in NYC. His stories of life onboard ship, up in the topsails during storms, in particular, I just could not get enough of. Before all was said and done, he owned two  Italian restaurants in our home town, he was an insurance investigator for what is now Met Life. When my mom died, 9 mos after I was born, my dad put me up for adoption. Grandpa stepped in and they raised me until I was about five, after dad had remarried.  Every chance he got, he would take me for walks, and without fail, old Italian men would call and wave to Grandpa, "Hey Gumba ". They would sit on the porch, talk and drink wine. the lady of the house would fill me with ice cream, cookies. play with their grand kids, and then we would walk back home. He was very popular, and would serve as a sponsor for new Italians coming to the US. He would set them up in one of his houses, get the man a job, and would translate in court for the Italian community. Grandpa was owed many favors. I miss him to this day. I wish I could have spent even more time with him. He was my hero.


----------



## Avenger hammer (Mar 9, 2016)

My older brother is one of my role models. He's only a few years older than me but by the time I joined he had already been to Iraq twice and then later Afghanistan. Other than my brother I would have to say that that the SOF personnel of Operation Gothic Serpent were my role models. Some older guys grew up looking up to Vietnam or WWII vets. But I was teenager when the movie came out and like others I was staggered to know that these elite men(even existed) from all branches fighting together against overwhelming odds. I must have watched that movie and read the book about 20 times before I enlisted.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 10, 2016)

John Wayne as a youngster, my grandfather and father in my later years.


----------

